

Show HN: Pakible – Create custom packaging in 3D (built with Three.js) - Skrypt
http://www.pakible.com/

======
Skrypt
Stack is just Three.js/Angular/PHP (Laravel)

Tried about 3 other methods for doing 3D in the browser, including 2 other
plugins and just CSS3D. Three.js ended up being the best way because it can
render WebGL & Canvas depending on browser version.

Works on mobile too.

[http://threejs.org/docs/](http://threejs.org/docs/)

